

Any Benelux hackers here? - HansF

Just wondering if there are some people for Belgium or the Netherlands on this site. Would you like to do a meeting?
======
demallien
Lol, when _I_ saw this post, I was left wondering how many people here even
know what 'Benelux' is. I mean, I work in Paris, and if it wasn't for the fact
that my company has a 'Benelux' office, I'd still be in the dark!

And besides, what have you got against the Luxembourgeois???

~~~
HansF
Well, most people who live there know what it is. :-) Luxembourgeois: I met
both of them, and they suck. Just kidding. It's true: our little brother is
often forgotten..

------
eelco
Yes, but not enough to get this post voted up enough to be visible, probably
;)

What would the meeting entail?

~~~
HansF
I have no idea... Just wanted to check if there were some guys doing the same
stuff we're doing. Maybe in the spirit of
<http://freehackersunion.org/joining.html>

Actually I'm surprised the post got two comments.

